# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 06/12/2007

## Maroulis Nikos

Μιας και αρχίζουμε και γινόμαστε μια καλή και μεγάλη παρέα θα ήταν καλό να κανονίσουμε απο τώρα για την επόμενη συνάντηση μας. Σκεφτόμουν να την κάναμε την ημέρα της γιορτής μου 06/12/2007 στο μαγαζάκι που είμασταν τελευτάια φορά και είχε επιτυχία στο ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ.
Τι λέτε ???

----------


## caterina75

Αν έχω βρει δουλειά μέχρι τότε, count me in!!

----------


## lifesea

> Μιας και αρχίζουμε και γινόμαστε μια καλή και μεγάλη παρέα θα ήταν καλό να κανονίσουμε απο τώρα για την επόμενη συνάντηση μας. Σκεφτόμουν να την κάναμε την ημέρα της γιορτής μου 06/12/2007 στο μαγαζάκι που είμασταν τελευτάια φορά και είχε επιτυχία στο ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ.
> Τι λέτε ???


κερνας δηλαδη???? ;-)

----------


## caterina75

> κερνας δηλαδη???? ;-)



Xαχαχαχα σωστός/ή!! Του Αγίου Νικολάου!!

Αλήθεια Νικόλα ... κερνάς?? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χαχαχαχαχα
Είμουν σίγουρος ότι θα με ρωτήσετε .
Απλά είναι χαρά για μένα να βρέθω με όλους εσάς εκείνη την ημέρα  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> χαχαχαχαχα
> Είμουν σίγουρος ότι θα με ρωτήσετε .
> Απλά είναι χαρά για μένα να βρέθω με όλους εσάς εκείνη την ημέρα


διπλωματικη απαντηση....ετσι???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

λόγω επαγγέλματος  :Wink:

----------


## caterina75

Σωστόοος Νικόλα!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

λοιπόν τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι θα εξαρτηθεί απο τα δώρα το κέρασμα  :Wink: 
Αν και σαν καθαριστής που με έχει βάλει ο mastokostas στο m/v nautilia.gr δεν ξέρω αν με φτάσουν τα χρήματα .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα κάνεις καμια υπερωρία :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έγω φοβάμαι πώς θα πλένω πιάτα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν τελικά κλειστεί η συνάντηση, θα ήταν χαρά μου να παρευρεθώ κι εγώ.
Εκτός πιά, κι αν δεν γίνονται δεκτά τα ...τζόβενα. :cry:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

δεν το συζητώ ότι είναι χαρά μας να έρθουν και άλλα μέλη τα οποία δεν έχουμε γνωρίσει απο κοντά

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα κάνεις καμια υπερωρία


εγώ είμαι εδώ !!! μην σας νοιάζει τίποτα όσες υπερωρίες θέλεις θα έχεις Νίκο ... αλλα μου τα χαλάτε πάλι είναι ημέρα με ενα κάρο υποχρεώσεις αν γιορτάζαμε τον Νίκο μια ημέρα πρίν ή μια ήμερα μετά? Νίκο??????????????

----------


## Apostolos

Μακάρι να μήν με έχουν πνήξει οι εξετάσεις μου....

----------


## Petros

> χαχαχαχαχα
> Είμουν σίγουρος ότι θα με ρωτήσετε .
> Απλά είναι χαρά για μένα να βρέθω με όλους εσάς εκείνη την ημέρα


Ρε ασε τις εισαγωγες και κερνα! :Cool:

----------


## Petros

> διπλωματικη απαντηση....ετσι???


Πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα που συμφωνουμε εμεις οι δυο. Μαλλον εμεις πρεπει να κερασουμε τελικα.

----------


## sonia24

Καλημερα και εγω εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι εκει.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα που συμφωνουμε εμεις οι δυο. Μαλλον εμεις πρεπει να κερασουμε τελικα.


τι??? να κερασουμε κιολας???
δεν ειδες τι γραφει??? θελει και ``ΔΩΡΑ``....
πρεπει να αλλαξει επαγγελμα τον χαλαει ;-) ;-)

----------


## CHS

Ασχέτως κεράσματος, θα είμαι εκεί! (Με συνοδεία) :Very Happy: 

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα στην προηγούμενη συνάντηση, έγινε του χαμού.

Δε βαριέσαι, θα κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος του χρόνου. :Wink:  

Και δίαιτα απο του παραχρόνου. :Smile:

----------


## evridiki

ουαου.....βλεπω οτι πεφτει και μερα τελεια για εξοδο...Πεμπτη!!!!

Το κερασμα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το κανεις Νικο....απο μια ασφαλεια στον καθενα και εμεις να πληρωσουμε αργοτερα... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Αστειευομαι!!
Λογικα, εννοειται οτι θα βρισκομαι.....αλλα γιατι παλι στο ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ? και οχι σε κανα αλλο? Να μαθαινουμε και νεα στεκια!!!!
Φυσικα καθε αποψη σεβαστη...

αντε βρε απο τωρα πολυχρονος!!!! 


υ.γ.για το κερασμα οι ευχες!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μακάρι να μήν με έχουν πνήξει οι εξετάσεις μου....


Μάλλον και εγώ θα έχω εξετάσεις . Ούρων και αίματος !

----------


## lifesea

> Μάλλον και εγώ θα έχω εξετάσεις . Ούρων και αίματος !


θες να σου θυμισω την κλάση σου??? ;-)

----------


## mastrokostas

> θες να σου θυμισω την κλάση σου??? ;-)


Καλά όχι ότι ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα απαντούσες . 
¶σε μου την είπες στην συνάντηση ! mastrokostas 1916

----------


## Giorgos_D

Θα δω και οι άλλοι γνωστοί μου Νίκοι πού θα κεράσουν και θα προτιμήσω τον καλύτερο.... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ευριδίκη πηγαίνοντας κάπου για μια φορά δε σημαίνει οτι το κάναμε στέκι. Αν και πολύ θα ήθελα να βρούμε ένα μέρος και να το κάνουμε στέκι!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Κανενα ροκαδικο να κανουμε στεκι. Αλλα θα πηγαινα μονο εγω και η efouskayak εκει μου φαινεται...

----------


## sonia24

> Κανενα ροκαδικο να κανουμε στεκι. Αλλα θα πηγαινα μονο εγω και η efouskayak εκει μου φαινεται...


Καλημερα..και εγω θα πηγαινα. Γιατι αγαπαμε τα '80s. Αλλα για να μην παθουμε overdose φανταζομαι οτι μετα τις 2 θα το γυρναει το προγραμμα σε κατι πιο ελληνικο λαικο all time classic!  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

για να ακούσω προτάσεις που θα θέλατε να συναντησθούμε ?

----------


## Petros

> Καλημερα..και εγω θα πηγαινα. Γιατι αγαπαμε τα '80s. Αλλα για να μην παθουμε overdose φανταζομαι οτι μετα τις 2 θα το γυρναει το προγραμμα σε κατι πιο ελληνικο λαικο all time classic!


Ποια 80's βρε πιτσιρικι για 70's και κατω μιλαμε. Οσο για το λαικο προγραμμα στο ροκαδικο μου θυμιζεις μια παροιμια που δεν κανει να την πω δυστυχως χαχαχαχαχα.

Νικο προτεινω Μικρολιμανο αυτη τη φορα για μερος συναντησης.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

δεν θέλω μόνο μέρος να μου πείτε αλλά και μαγαζί  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

> Ευριδίκη πηγαίνοντας κάπου για μια φορά δε σημαίνει οτι το κάναμε στέκι. Αν και πολύ θα ήθελα να βρούμε ένα μέρος και να το κάνουμε στέκι!!!!!


το καταλαβαινω και ειναι πολυ ωραιο να εχεις ενα στεκι...απλα απο το ενα, καλο ειναι να εχουμε επιλογες....βλεποντας περισσοτερα, διαλεγεις καλυτερα...
Και μην ξεχνας οτι πολλα ατομα δεν ειναι απο Πειραια....οποτε μια καλη λυση ειναι και το κεντρο....
Παντως το μαγαζι ηταν πολυ καλο....αλλα για συναντησεις με φαγητο συνεχεια..... χικ...χικ... :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> Ποια 80's βρε πιτσιρικι για 70's και κατω μιλαμε. Οσο για το λαικο προγραμμα στο ροκαδικο μου θυμιζεις μια παροιμια που δεν κανει να την πω δυστυχως χαχαχαχαχα.
> 
> Νικο προτεινω Μικρολιμανο αυτη τη φορα για μερος συναντησης.


 
τι να κανω....νεουδι ειμαι...οχι σαν μερικους παππουδες εδω μεσα...ακου 70's....χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Petros

Μην ξεχνας οτι εισαι μεγαλυτερη σε ηλικια απο μενα.

Ευρυδικη το κεντρο εχει προβλημα με το παρκαρισμα (οχι πως το Μικρολιμανο ειναι πολυ καλυτερα αλλα τελος παντων).

----------


## sonia24

> Μην ξεχνας οτι εισαι μεγαλυτερη σε ηλικια απο μενα.
> 
> Ευρυδικη το κεντρο εχει προβλημα με το παρκαρισμα (οχι πως το Μικρολιμανο ειναι πολυ καλυτερα αλλα τελος παντων).


θα σταματησεις αυτο το τροπαρι???? αφου με περνας 3 μιση ολοκληρα χρονια!

----------


## jerry_p

> Ευριδίκη πηγαίνοντας κάπου για μια φορά δε σημαίνει οτι το κάναμε στέκι. Αν και πολύ θα ήθελα να βρούμε ένα μέρος και να το κάνουμε στέκι!!!!!


Ένα ιστιοπλοικό στέκι, αλλά και εν' γένει ναυτικό, θα μπορούσε να είναι ο Ταρσανάς, στο Φάληρο. Γιώργο εσύ λόγω εντοπιότητας ομίλου, ίσως το ξέρεις.

----------


## evridiki

> το κεντρο εχει προβλημα με το παρκαρισμα (οχι πως το Μικρολιμανο ειναι πολυ καλυτερα αλλα τελος παντων).


Το κεντρο ομως εχει το αγαπητο Μετρο..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σωστό απλά καλό είναι να βλέπουμε και λιγάκι θάλλασα.

----------


## efouskayak

Μας βλέπω πάλι για το Mecca !!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## lifesea

> χαχαχαχαχα


γελα τωρα γιατι μετα θα κλαις μολις δεις τον λογαριασμο του κερσματος...;-) ;-)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε που να πάμε θα έχει περάσει και με το παλιό ημερολόγιο η γιορτή :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Τελικά που λέτε να γίνει;;;

----------


## Petros

> Μας βλέπω πάλι για το Mecca !!!!!!!


Οχι ρε Εφη παλι το χειροτερο... :Cool:

----------


## efouskayak

> Οχι ρε Εφη παλι το χειροτερο...


Θες να τα ακούσεις τώρα? :-o

----------


## Petros

Ε μα το μονο χωρις θεα!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Θες να τα ακούσεις τώρα? :-o


Eφη μην ασχολεισε....;-)
Πετρο βλεπεις οτι απο την συναντηση στο ``ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ`` δε εβαλα τις photo μην κανεις δηλωσεις . . . .

----------


## efouskayak

> Ε μα το μονο χωρις θεα!!!


Σώπαινεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε μην με προκαλείςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Οπου θελετε ενταξει (πασο πηγα μου την πεσανε και οι δυο τους)

----------


## thalassolykos

για καφε η φαγητο? να λεμε η και τα 2 ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγω πιστεύω πιο καλά για φαγητό  :Wink:

----------


## thalassolykos

Εμενα παντως μου αρεσε εκει που πηγαμε εκτος και αν παμε στο διπλανο που λεγεται ΗΜΕΡΟΒΙΓΛΙ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έχω την αίσθηση ότι μίλησε η Σαντορίνη  :Wink:

----------


## thalassolykos

γιατι οχι και η Ναξος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εκει οποιος έχει διάθεση κάθε σκ είμαι  :Wink:

----------


## SeawayBulker

Χαιρετώ παιδιά. Σαν νέο μέλος θα χαρώ πολύ να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά στην συνάντηση όπου προετοιμάζεται.

----------


## Apostolos

Όλοι ευπρόσδεκτοι! Καλός φιλος του forum μου έδωσε μία εξαιρετική πρόταση! Να ναυλώσουμε μία λάτζα και να κάνουμε εκεί Meeting εν πλώ κάνοντας μας τσάρκα παντού!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

H λαντζα θα εχει το μεγεθος ΦΟΙΒΟΥ? Για να ξερω αν θα ερθω ή οχι!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ένα ιστιοπλοικό στέκι, αλλά και εν' γένει ναυτικό, θα μπορούσε να είναι ο Ταρσανάς, στο Φάληρο. Γιώργο εσύ λόγω εντοπιότητας ομίλου, ίσως το ξέρεις.


Όχι δυστυχώς δεν το ξέρω...

Συμφωνώ με το Νίκο οτι οι συναντήσεις πρέπει να γίνονται κάπου που έχει θάλασσα κοντά.

Αλλωστε Ευριδίκη έχεις την εντύπωση πως θα ξεμπλέξουμε πριν τις 12 για να προλάβει κανείς το μετρό?

Όσο για την καραβολατρική βόλτα με λατζα πρέπει να μάθω τιμές και θα ενημερώσω... Πάντως η βόλτα που έκανα μεχρι τη ράδα ήταν άψογη... Και θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερη αν δεν καθυστερούσαμε πηγαίνοντας από το νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας, γιατί θα είχαμε συνάντηση πλώρη με πλώρη με μια κυρία που έφευγε στις 4 για την Κρήτη, στην είσοδο του λιμανιού...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν να το κλείσουμε για το Γειά μας τι λέτε ?

----------


## lifesea

> Λοιπόν να το κλείσουμε για το Γειά μας τι λέτε ?


δεν ειπαμε οχι στο ιδιο???
παμε στο ΑΜΜΟΣ  στο Μικρολιμανο

----------


## mastrokostas

> δεν ειπαμε οχι στο ιδιο???
> παμε στο ΑΜΜΟΣ στο Μικρολιμανο


Κοιτάτε πείσμα ρε παιδιά !ΟΧΙ στο Γεια μας θα πάτε !!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Κοιτάτε πείσμα ρε παιδιά !ΟΧΙ στο Γεια μας θα πάτε !!!!


κανονισε θα φωναξω την κλάση σοΥ

----------


## REDPEGASUS

mia kai gyrisa pistevo na ime kai ego ekei :Razz:

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα σε ολους! Στο ΑΜΜΟΣ δεν εχω παει, οποτε προτιμω να δω κατι καινουργιο......συμφωνω με την lifesea!

----------


## ioannav

... και το nautilia.gr μέσα, κάπως έτσι??!! Νομίζω ότι θα σας τιμήσω με την "μοναδική" μου κι "αξεπέραστη" εμφάνιση/ παρουσία (για τον Νίκο το κάνω, που γιορτάζει, μην νομίζετε...!!). Αν, δε, γλυτώσω τον Πειραιά, θα είναι τέλεια, λόγω... ασχετοσύνης! Αλλά θα στείλετε και οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους, να υποθέσω??!!

----------


## thalassolykos

δεν παμε στο διπλανο? ΗΜΕΡΟΒΙΓΛΙ

----------


## Giorgos_D

Καλύτερα να πάει ο καθένας όπου θέλει. Αλλά να έχει μαζί του από ένα VHF για να μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε.

Προτείνω επίσης, η συνάντηση να γίνει στη Σαγκάη, ωστε να έχω περισσότερες πιθανότητες να έρθω....

----------


## evridiki

Διαφημιζει το Αθηνοραμα το "ΚΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ" στην Καστελα.
Το βλεπω πολυ καλο!!!!
http://www.athinorama.gr/restaurants...rasmata&i=1624

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πείτε μας που θα θέλατε να συναντηθούμε, ή αν προτιμούσατε άλλη μέρα . Γιατι διαπιστώνω ότι αρκετοί εκείνοι την ημέρα δεν θα μπορείτε.

----------


## ioannav

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω όπου κανονίσετε (κι αυτό που πρότεινε η Ευριδίκη καλό ακούγεται, ή όποιο άλλο - δεν έχω πάει σε κανένα άλλωστε). Για τη μέρα, αν είναι κάποια μέσα σε εκείνο το Π-Σ-Κ, μια χαρά (αρκεί να το ξέρουμε εγκαίρως).
 :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα σας ενημερώσω άμεσα για την συνάντηση.

----------


## Selena

Οπου πάτε, όποτε πάτε και για ό,τι και να πάτε (φαγητό, καφέ) θα σας βρώ...μικρά στρουμφάκια!! (κάτι μου θύμιζε, κάτι μου θύμιζε.. :Wink: )

Και να μη περιμένουμε τις γιορτές για να βγαίνουμε, ας το καθιερώσουμε καθε δεύτερη εβδομάδα.. (Τη μία θα την ξοδεύουμε σίγουρα κανονίζοντας τα πώς και πού) Και έτσι μπορούμε να πάμε σε όλα τα μαγαζιά που προτείνατε και όλοι είμαστε happy!:idea:

----------


## CHS

Νομίζω η ιδέα να βρισκόμαστε σε τακτικό χρονικό διάστημα είναι εξαιρετική :Very Happy: 

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν ειναι βολικό κάθε φορά να αλλάζουμε και place

Αν καταφέρουμε να επιλέξουμε ένα μέρος σα στέκι θα έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα οτί μετά απο λίγο καιρό θα γίνουμε γνωστοί στο μαγαζί οπότε θα είναι και ευκολότερο να κανονίσουμε special events :Wink: 

Επίσης μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε σα στέκι κάποιο μέρος που έχει και αίθουσες προς διάθεση για τις παρουσιάσεις των θεμάτων.

Υ.Γ
Δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά κάποιο σχετικό μέρος στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Selena

Ο κανόνας λέει πως όποιος πληρώνει κάνει special event όπου θέλει και γίνεται γνωστός στο πι και φι! 
στο ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ  κάναμε ένα σεβαστό λογαριασμό για καθημερινή και δε νομίζω οτι θα μας ξεχάσουν σύντομα. Και πιάσαμε μόνο 3 τραπεζάκια:lol::lol:

Θαρρώ πως πριν καταλήξουμε σε ένα ημι-μόνιμο στέκι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μια μικρή διερεύνηση, να δούμε και άλλους χώρους, να συγκρίνουμε ποικιλία στα μενού (το μυαλό μου εκει!) και τις τιμές φυσικά.Οσο πιο συχνά συναντιόμαστε τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα διαμορφώσουμε άποψη. 

Για τα σεμινάρια δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορούμε να τα συνδυάσουμε όλα. Για σκέτες αίθουσες  είναι ευκολότερο..

----------


## Apostolos

Κοντά στην σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων, εκεί που ο δρόμος της Πειραϊκής προς Πειραιά κάνει υποχρεωτικά δεξιά, έχει μία καφετέρια που είδα μια μέρα καθώς περνούσα, ότι έχει κάτι ναυτικό όνομα και διακοσμιμένο τελείως ναυτικά. Αν κάποιος είναι της περοιοχής ας ρήξει μια ματιά και ας πει την γνώμη του. Τεριάζει πάντως με το είδος μας  :Wink:

----------


## SV1CDM

Δεν κατάφερα να έρθω στην πρώτη συνάντηση αλλά ελπίζω στην επομενη να τα καταφέρω.
Η δικιά μου αποψη είναι οτι σε ότι επιλεγεί θα πρέπει να υπάρχει σχετική ευκολία σε πάρκινγκ καί όσο το δυνατόν πιό εύκολη προσβαση γι αυτούς που δεν διαθέτουν..ή δεν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτοκίνητο.
Στην αποχώρηση φαντάζομαι όλο και κάποιος θα εξυπηρετήσει αυτούς που δεν έχουν δικό τους μέσον.
Ελπίζω να το αποφασίσετε σύντομα. :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

Την Πεμπτη 6-12-2007 στο "AMMOΣ", Ακτη Κουμουνδουρου 44, στο Μικρολιμανο, το nautilia.gr καλει παλια και νεα μελη για κουβεντα και γνωριμια και ποτακι και φαγακι και....... :Very Happy:    !!!!!
Ωρα προσελευσης 9.00μ.μ.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Κοντά στην σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων, εκεί που ο δρόμος της Πειραϊκής προς Πειραιά κάνει υποχρεωτικά δεξιά, έχει μία καφετέρια που είδα μια μέρα καθώς περνούσα, ότι έχει κάτι ναυτικό όνομα και διακοσμιμένο τελείως ναυτικά. Αν κάποιος είναι της περοιοχής ας ρήξει μια ματιά και ας πει την γνώμη του. Τεριάζει πάντως με το είδος μας


Προφανώς λες για το μπαράκι "ΠΛΩΡΗ", με την μεγάλη τζαμαρία, που το όνομά του το πήρε από το σχήμα του...

Και φυσικά αυτό που αξίζει μέσα στο μαγαζί ειναι η βάση του μεγάλου ξύλινου άλμπουρου που νοητα συνεχίζει και πάνω από το "κατάστρωμα".

Πότε θα πάμε για καφεδάκι ή ποτάκι με θέα τη μπούκα του μεγάλου λιμανιού?

_CHS ακούς???_

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eιχα παει για καφε στο παρελθον! Πιο πολυ ωρα χαζευα τις φωτογραφιες με τα υπερωκεανεια στους τοιχους, παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο!!! Τελειο!!

----------


## efouskayak

Η πλώρη είναι φοβερή καφετέρια με καταπληκτικό ντεκόρ το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι οτι είναι μικρούλα και έτσι όπως είναι τα τραπέζια δεν εξυπηρετεί για μεγάλες παρέες :Sad:

----------


## Selena

Για καλό κακό να φορέσετε και ένα ταμπελάκι με το ψευδώνυμό σας!




> Την Πεμπτη 6-12-2007 στο "AMMOΣ", Ακτη Κουμουνδουρου 44, στο Μικρολιμανο, το nautilia.gr καλει παλια και νεα μελη για κουβεντα και γνωριμια και ποτακι και φαγακι και....... !!!!!
> Ωρα προσελευσης 9.00μ.μ.

----------


## Apostolos

και....?????

----------


## evridiki

Λογω επικοινωνιας με πολλα μελη, ο τοπος συναντησης αλλαζει για το "ΖΥΘΟΣ" Λ. Κηφισίας 13-Μαρουσι και ωρα 9.00μ.μ.
Καταλαβαινουμε οτι ειναι η γιορτη του Αγ. Νικολαου και πολλοι θα απουσιαζετε....Αλλωστε προγραμματιζεται και αλλη λογω πολλων απουσιων.
Ζηταμε συγγνωμη για την αλλαγη που μας προεκυψε τελευταια στιγμη...(σχεδον).... Επικοινωνηστε μαζι μας μεχρι αυριο το απογευμα για να γνωριζουμε πανω-κατω ποσα ατομα θα ειμαστε.

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί  :Wink: 
άλλος για το καράβι μας   :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς με την νέα τοποθεσία η παρουσία μου κρίνεται απαγορευτική λόγω εξετάσεων

----------


## STRATHGOS

:lol:ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ...

----------


## ioannav

Καλημέρα!! Θα έρθω κι εγώ στη συνάντηση! Ωστόσο, αν τελικά δεν μαζεύομαστε αρκετοί ίσως μπορεί να μετατεθεί για Π ή Σ ή κάτι τέτοιο...
:-)
Ι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αρκετές αλλαγές έχουμε κάνει τόσες που έχουμε μπερδευτεί οπότε όσοι και να είμαστε αύριο θα γίνει η συνάντηση.

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα*

*εγώ θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια γιατί θα είμαι πειραιά οπότε μετά η κηφισίας μου έρχεται κάπως ανάποδα. Πάντως όπως και να έχει, αν τα καταφέρω θα είμαι εκεί κατά τις 22.00.* 

*Αυτό που λέτε είναι κοντά στο υγεία, στον παράδρομο, έτσι δεν είναι?*

*μήπως θα πρέπει να κλείσετε έστω και ένα μικρό τραπέζι λόγω ημέρας?*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*



Αυτό που λέτε είναι κοντά στο υγεία, στον παράδρομο, έτσι δεν είναι?


*
*Ναί αυτό είναι* 



> _μήπως θα πρέπει να κλείσετε έστω και ένα μικρό τραπέζι λόγω ημέρας?_



*Έχουμε ήδη κλείσει*  :Wink:

----------


## sonia24

μεταφερθηκε για πανω απ οτι βλεπω...και εγω απο τα νοτια, θα κανω προσπαθεια ομως....Alex μαζι θα το παλεψουμε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Λογω επικοινωνιας με πολλα μελη, ο τοπος συναντησης αλλαζει για το "ΖΥΘΟΣ" Λ. Κηφισίας 13-Μαρουσι και ωρα 9.00μ.μ.
> Καταλαβαινουμε οτι ειναι η γιορτη του Αγ. Νικολαου και πολλοι θα απουσιαζετε....Αλλωστε προγραμματιζεται και αλλη λογω πολλων απουσιων.
> Ζηταμε συγγνωμη για την αλλαγη που μας προεκυψε τελευταια στιγμη...(σχεδον).... Επικοινωνηστε μαζι μας μεχρι αυριο το απογευμα για να γνωριζουμε πανω-κατω ποσα ατομα θα ειμαστε.
> 
> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!


Μέρα που είναι οι περισσότεροι θα έχουν κάποιο Νίκο ή Νικολέτα οπότε είναι δύσκολο να πάμε για φαγητό. Περισσότερο ταιριάζει κάτι σαν αυτό που επιλέχτηκε ώστε να μπορέι κάποιος να "πεταχτεί" περταστκός, ή επιστρέφοντας από αλλού.
Και για αυτό το λογοδιαλέχτηκε κάτι να είναι κεντρικά σχετικά και κοντά σε Αττική Οδό και Μετρό.

----------


## Selena

Δυστυχώς δε θα μπορέσω..αν ήσασταν Πειραιά θα ερχόμουν αργότερα λόγω εορτής. Θα τα πούμε μάλλον στην επόμενη συνάντηση..:-(

----------


## nektarios15

Θα είμαι και εγώ, μόνο που θα έρθω κατά τις 23:00.

----------


## eleos

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι και εγώ παρών για να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά.Εάν έρθω πάντως θα έρθω με άλλο ένα άτομο.(Για τον καλύτερο προσδιορισμό των ατόμων.Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα.)Τα λέμε από κοντά.  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Κων. Κατσαρός

Σαν νέο μέλος, μόλις ενός μήνα, θα έρθω σίγουρα...

----------


## gkerami

Θα έρθω αλλά μάλλον κατά τις 10.30.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Νίκο χρόνια πολλά!!!! Αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Την επόμενη φορά!

----------


## Apostolos

Φταίω εγώ τώρα να κάνω σήμερα μία-αντισυνάντηση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Και να σας τραγουδάω το Guci φόρεμα?

----------


## esperos

Απόστολε καλύτερα  να  διαβάσεις  για  τις  εξετάσεις.

----------


## Selena

Νικο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!
Σου τηλεφωνησα νωρίτερα αλλά ..το ειχες κλειστο?? 


Αντε παιδιά καλά να περασετε!Θα τα πούμε στην επόμενη συνάντηση :Sad:

----------


## Selena

Α! ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε όλους τους Νίκους και Νικολέττες ! 

Συγγνώμη αλλά μόνο το Νίκο θυμάμαι ...παρασύρθηκα:!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πως περάσατε χτές όσοι ήρθατε στην συνάντηση μας ?

----------


## Petros

Πολυ ωραια ηταν. Το κλιμα ηταν παρα πολυ καλο με μικρες εξαιρεσεις.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για πες μας και σε μας τους κουτσομπόληδες που δεν ήρθαμε ποιες ήταν οι εξαιρέσεις....:mrgreen:   ????

----------


## ioannav

> Πολυ ωραια ηταν. Το κλιμα ηταν παρα πολυ καλο με μικρες εξαιρεσεις.


Ναι, υπήρξαν κάποιες οχλήσεις... αλλά τι να κάνουμε, αγάπα τους φίλους σου με τα ελαττώματα τους!! 
Ήταν πολύ καλά, περιμένω και τις φωτογραφίες του γνωστού φωτορεπόρτερ Ευρυδίκη!! Και σε άλλα, σύντομα  :Cool: 
Υ.Γ. Πέτρο, γιατί χρησιμοποιείς μπλε fonts;; Γιατίιιι;;;

----------


## sonia24

> Ναι, υπήρξαν κάποιες οχλήσεις... αλλά τι να κάνουμε, αγάπα τους φίλους σου με τα ελαττώματα τους!! 
> Ήταν πολύ καλά, περιμένω και τις φωτογραφίες του γνωστού φωτορεπόρτερ Ευρυδίκη!! Και σε άλλα, σύντομα 
> Υ.Γ. Πέτρο, γιατί χρησιμοποιείς μπλε fonts;; Γιατίιιι;;;


ζηλεψε απο την Alex γι' αυτο...αποφασισε να βαλει χρωμα στη ζωη!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά (να είναι σύντομα) να είμαι και εγώ . Τουλάχιστο άξιζε που έλληψα αφού το διάβασμα είχε αποτέλεσμα  :Smile:

----------


## evridiki

Περασαμε τελεια πιστευω...αν και κανεις δεν ηθελε να φυγει ... τελικα φυγαμε!!! κριμα!!! Ειμασταν μια μεγαλη και ωραια παρεα και "κοινωνικα σχολια" δεν κανουμε..... :Wink: !!!

Ευχαριστουμε ιδιαιτερος τον ELEOS-Νικο και την ευγενικη συνοδο του Λαμπρινη που μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους ενω γιορταζε, μενουν στο Περαμα και ηρθαν και με μηχανη!!!!!

Η καλη διαθεση που λεγαμε!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nektarios15

Περάσαμε πολύ καλά χθές, γνωρίσαμε νέα μέλη, θα ήθελα και εγώ να σταθώ στον eleos, γιατί μου θύμησε το δικό μου ξεκίνημα πριν από πολλά χρόνια(δεν λέω πόσα). Του εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή σταδιοδρομία!

----------


## eleos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά λόγια που άκουσα για την συνοδό μου και για μένα.Νομίζω οτί κοκκίνισα μόλις τα διάβασα. :Surprised: ops: Για να πω όλη την αλήθεια πρώτη φορά πάω σε σύναντηση που έχει κανονιστεί από ΦΟΡΟΥΜ και πέρασα πολύ καλά σε σχέση με αύτο που είχα στο μυαλό μου.Να συνεχίσετε έτσι.  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## labaki

καλημέρα σε όλους!κι εγώ προσωπικά πέρασα υπέροχα και σας ευχαριστούμε!special thanks στην Ευριδίκη για τις φωτογραφιες!Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε!


Υ.Γ.Ελπίζω να μην ενοχλεί το μωβάκι!μου είναι δύσκολο να γράφω με το .... φωτεινό μαύρο!
Υ.Γ.2 Ελπίζω η επόμενη συνάντηση να γίνει κάπου πιο κοντά γιατί είμαι με πυρετό και πονόλαιμο από το κρύο που έφαγα! :Very Happy: :lol: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Apostolos

Τι λέτε για καμιά συνάντηση την εβδομάδα που έρχετε?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για Πέμπτη τι λέτε ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τι θα λέγατε για Ραφήνα χρωστάω πολλά στους φίλους μουτους Ραφηνιώτες που μας έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Μέσα είμαι αλλα για αργούτσικα
Όποιος θέλει απο Πειραιά θα αναχωρήσει ενα Octavia GT που θα πετάξει τυχόν φίλους και φίλες στη Ραφήνα σε χρόνο DT

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πειραιά θα αναχωρήσει ενα Octavia GT που θα πετάξει τυχόν φίλους και φίλες στη Ραφήνα σε χρόνο DT


χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## MIRSINI

Εγώ θα έρθω σίγουρα.Ελπίζω να έρθουν και τα καινούρια μέλη για να τα γνωρίσω κι εγώ.Η Ραφήνα δεν είναι και τόσο μακρυά! :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγώ θα έρθω σίγουρα.Ελπίζω να έρθουν και τα καινούρια μέλη για να τα γνωρίσω κι εγώ.Η Ραφήνα δεν είναι και τόσο μακρυά!


Για κανόνισε κινητοποίηση στην Ραφήνα φίλους απο εκεί το nautilia.gr τους τιμά.
και πές μας κανένα ωραίο μαγαζάκι για φαγητό παραθαλλάσιο πάντα.

----------


## MIRSINI

Φαγητό??Εγώ θα έλεγα για καφέ ή ποτό.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Φαγητό??Εγώ θα έλεγα για καφέ ή ποτό.


ότι πεί ο κόσμος
αλλα οι περισσότεροι συνήθως φαγητό θέλουν .

----------


## MIRSINI

Οκ!Έχει αρκετά εδώ στο λιμάνι.Πολύ καλό είναι η άγονη γραμμή καθώς επίσης και το αγνάντι.

----------


## Petros

> Ελπίζω να έρθουν και τα καινούρια μέλη για να τα γνωρίσω κι εγώ.


Τα παλια ποτε τα γνωρισες?:-P

----------


## MIRSINI

Σε μια συνάντηση κάτω στον Πειραιά μου. :Wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Εαν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν η 8η συνάντηση!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στoν ένα χρόνο *nautilia.gr*  έιχε έρθει και μας είχε τιμήσει όπως και άλλα μέλη μας.

----------


## Petros

Τελος παντων αφου επιμενετε παω πασο

----------


## mastrokostas

> κάτω στον Πειραιά μου.


Τι όμορφο που ακούγεται!

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

θα ήθελα να έρθω στην επόμενη συνάντηση, αλλά με τόσα ποστ δεν είναι εύκολο να δει κανείς πότε και πού γίνεται... 

Αν είναι εύκολο, ας πει κανείς πού έχουμε κατασταλάξει μέχρι τώρα: μέρα, ώρα και (αν έχει καθοριστεί) μέρος...

 :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα !!!


Τι λέτε αύριο για την συνάντηση στην Ραφήνα ?

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ είμαι μέσα. Τι ώρα? 2000? Εγώ απο Πειραιά μπορώ να παρω 3 άτομα τουλάχιστο με το αυτοκίνητο μου

----------


## MIRSINI

Λοιπόν η συνάντηση θα γίνει Πέμπτη 13 Δεκεμβρίου στη Ραφήνα και το μαγαζί λέγεται *Αγνάντι*

----------


## Azzos

Paidia 8a mou kanete thn Timi na er8ete sta meri mou (Nea Makri)??Niko bale kai emena 1 atomo.....Pou einai to Agnanti??

----------


## MIRSINI

Στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας δίπλα από το La sera.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί δεν χρειάζετε να το πώ   :Wink: 
είναι στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας πάνω απο την καμάρες τα πρακτορεία.

----------


## MIRSINI

Λοιπόν η συνάντηση θα γίνει *Πέμπτη 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2007,* στη Ραφήνα και το μαγαζί λέγεται *Αγνάντι :wink::wink:* .Ώρα συνάντησης 21:00!

----------


## lifesea

μαλλον θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Κι εγώ στο πρόγραμμα...

----------


## sonia24

μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο δυστυχως....ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΣΣΟΜΑΙ για την επομενη φορα..

----------


## evridiki

Εγω το βλεπω λιγο δυσκολο....θα ξερω μεχρι αυριο το απογευμα αλλα μαλλον δεν... :Sad:

----------


## Selena

Την επόμενη φορά θα κανονίσετε σε νησι ετσι όπως πάει :Wink: 

Εχω συνάντηση στο Πανεπιστήμιο μετά τις 1700, θα ρωτήσω τί ωρα θα τελειώσουμε..

Αποστόλη μάλλον θα έρθω μαζί σου αν δεν έχεις κλείσει..

----------


## Apostolos

Περιμένω με PM για το ποιός θα έρθει μαζί μου για να του δώσω τηλ επικοινωνίας. Το δρομολόγια που θα ακολουθήσω θα είναι απο Δραπετσώνα - Φάληρο - Παραλιακή - Συγγρού - Καλληρόης - Μεσσογείων - Ραφήνα. Το μαγαζί διαθέτει και GPS  :Smile:

----------


## Azzos

> Περιμένω με PM για το ποιός θα έρθει μαζί μου για να του δώσω τηλ επικοινωνίας. Το δρομολόγια που θα ακολουθήσω θα είναι απο Δραπετσώνα - Φάληρο - Παραλιακή - Συγγρού - Καλληρόης - Μεσσογείων - Ραφήνα. Το μαγαζί διαθέτει και GPS


Pio grigora Protino Drapetsona-Sxisto - Attiki Odo - Rafina

----------


## Selena

Δραπετσώνα είναι τέλεια για μένα! Χαραυγή μένω!! Θάλασσες..μέσα στα μάτια μου..Θάλασσες..(από τη συγκίνηση) :Surprised: 






> Περιμένω με PM για το ποιός θα έρθει μαζί μου για να του δώσω τηλ επικοινωνίας. Το δρομολόγια που θα ακολουθήσω θα είναι απο Δραπετσώνα - Φάληρο - Παραλιακή - Συγγρού - Καλληρόης - Μεσσογείων - Ραφήνα. Το μαγαζί διαθέτει και GPS

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αν είναι για μετά τις 3 το μεσημέρι, ευχαρίστως

----------


## Apostolos

> Λοιπόν η συνάντηση θα γίνει *Πέμπτη 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2007,* στη Ραφήνα και το μαγαζί λέγεται *Αγνάντι :wink::wink:* .Ώρα συνάντησης 21:00!


Για ακόμα μία φορά για να μήν χαθούμε!

----------


## caterina75

> Την επόμενη φορά θα κανονίσετε σε νησι ετσι όπως πάει
> 
> ..


Τέλεια θα ήταν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Περιμένω με PM για το ποιός θα έρθει μαζί μου για να του δώσω τηλ επικοινωνίας. Το δρομολόγια που θα ακολουθήσω θα είναι απο Δραπετσώνα - Φάληρο - Παραλιακή - Συγγρού - Καλληρόης - Μεσσογείων - Ραφήνα. Το μαγαζί διαθέτει και GPS


Από Χαλκίδα περνάς?????

Πιείτε και ένα ποτηράκι και για μας που δεν θα μπορέσουμε να παραβρεθούμε για τεχνικούς λόγους !!! 

¶ντε και την επόμενη φορά ούζα στα Τρελλά Νερά!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Τέλεια θα ήταν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Από Χαλκίδα περνάς?????
> 
> Πιείτε και ένα ποτηράκι και για μας που δεν θα μπορέσουμε να παραβρεθούμε για τεχνικούς λόγους !!! 
> 
> ¶ντε και την επόμενη φορά ούζα στα Τρελλά Νερά!!


Μαζί σου Κατερίνα και κανα κοψίδι στην Στενή !!!!!!!

----------


## caterina75

> Μαζί σου Κατερίνα και κανα κοψίδι στην Στενή !!!!!!!


Χμμμμμ .... έχει χιονίσει και όλας και είναι τέλεια!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

ayti tin fora uakano taxidi apo tin mitilini giana eruo na sas gnoriso...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Λοιπόν η συνάντηση θα γίνει Πέμπτη 13 Δεκεμβρίου στη Ραφήνα και το μαγαζί λέγεται *Αγνάντι*





> Περιμένω με PM για το ποιός θα έρθει μαζί μου για να του δώσω τηλ επικοινωνίας. Το δρομολόγια που θα ακολουθήσω θα είναι απο Δραπετσώνα - Φάληρο - Παραλιακή - Συγγρού - Καλληρόης - Μεσσογείων - Ραφήνα. Το μαγαζί διαθέτει και GPS


Και μη χαθείτε βλατε τις σωστές συντεταγμένες:
rafina (Custom).JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

:Wink:  θελο να ερθω αλα δν εχο μεσον αν εχει κανενασ χορο στο αμαξι του....:roll:

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Αν βολεύει η Νέα Σμύνρη όπου μένω, σου έστειλα PM

----------


## Apostolos

Λοιπόν μαζί μου θα είναι ο Stefanos - Selena - Deligiannis. Ακόμα ενας μπορει να ερθει στης 8,15 στο σταθμό FIX του μετρό επι της Συγγρού στο ρευμα προς Αθήνα. Ενα μαυρο Skoda Octavia

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

21:00 αν φτάσει κανείς πρώτος να πεί για την συνάντηση του nautilia.gr έχουμε ενημερώσει το μαγαζί.
Στην συνάντηση μας θα είναι και ο eleos συν ένα άτομο  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα, η παρέα ήταν καταπληκτική, μάθαμε τα νέα της Ραφήνας (αντε γράψτε και τίποτε) αλλα στην επιστροφή είχαμε μία δυσάρεστη έκπληξη  :Sad:

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Πάλι ζημιά στο αυτοκίνητο;;; Κατά τα άλλα περάσαμε σούπερ!

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα στην ωραια παρεα που μαζευτηκε εχτες Ραφηνα και φυσικα σε ολους τους υπολοιπους που απουσιαζαμε!! Καλο ΠΣΚ χιονισμενο!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Καλουτσικα ηταν αλλα χωρις εσενα αν παραγγειλεις τα γλυκα κ τα υπολοιπα σχετικα πως μπορει να γινει σωστη συναντηση?

Ε? πως?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δέχομαι πολλά Pm για το πότε θα κάνουμε συνάντηση, να σας ενημερώσω ότι συνάντηση θα γίνει μετα το νέο έτος και πριν απο τα γενέθλια για τα τρεία χρόνια του Nautilia.gr. Σίγουρα θα είναι οι πιο σημαντικές συναντήσεις μιας και θα έχουμε να πούμε και να σας δείξουμε πάρα πολλά για την ιστσοσελίδα μας  :Wink: .

----------


## Petros

Πωπω στην επομενη κανενα 50αρι τραπεζι θα πρεπει να κλεισουμε μου φαινεται. Οσο πιο πολλοι τοσο το καλυτερο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μην κανονίσετε τίποτα στις *18/01/2008* θα γιατι μαζί θα γιορτάσουμε τα 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας της ιστοσελίδας μας αλλά και μαζί θα επιβιβαστούμε στο πλοίο μας για να ξεκινήσουμε το μεγάλο ταξίδι .......

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για άλλη μια χρονιά θα απουσιάζω....  :Sad: 

Κρατηστε μου τουλάχιστον ενα κομματι από την τούρτα...

----------


## Petros

Κατσε να κοιταξω τι εχω να κανω...



...


...


Ενταξει ελευθερος.

----------

